# Silicone Spray



## Harry (May 3, 2008)

Okay, I am at Singapore and I really wanted to lubricate my cube. Since most people told me to buy it on walmart whereas there is no walmart in here.

Singaporean cuber, any advice? and the price as well.

Thanks


----------



## pcwiz (May 4, 2008)

Uhhh... silicone spray is a lubricant, and you can probably get it at your local hardware store....


----------



## Harry (May 4, 2008)

Ouw, I see... In America, what is the chepest price?


----------



## teezackwhy (May 5, 2008)

Hey there, Im a cuber from Malaysia. I use CRC Food Grade Silicone. Its not easy to find in my country at first, so I decided to e-mail CRC company which is located in Australia to ask them if they have any store that sells their products nearby. They told me that there was a branch in Shah Alam and my dad went there to help me get a bottle of it, they did not accept walk in customers and they sold it to us for a high price. But after that I found out that ACE hardware sold it too and it was so much cheaper. In fact, ACE hardware sells many kinds of lubricants. But I recommend CRC Food Grade or CRC Heavy Duty, differences is that CRC Food Grade is cleaner, but the results are the same. And I think you should be Able to find ACE Hardware in your country too. Hope that helps. 

Happy Cubing =)


----------



## Harry (May 5, 2008)

Hmmm, Ace Hardware...... OK I will TRy... THanks MR!!!!


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Sep 4, 2008)

Oooh! They sell it at HomeFix DIY for $7 a can!
I forgot the brand name, but the lube rocks!(my friend tried it)
Im from singapore =)
PS I use Leather Cleaner to lube my cubes, dunno what brand o.0


----------



## DcF1337 (Sep 4, 2008)

Homefix.. or any other hardware store. 

Remember, Silicone Spray ONLY, and avoid the WD-40 brand. If it says "3 in 1 professional silicone spray", it's WD-40. Stay away from it. It sucks big time. Trust me, I've tried, and the only thing it does it make my cubes suck big time.

Go for McKenic. If you see other brands, go ahead. Just don't buy WD-40 brand can already.

If you see Prestone, tell me okay?


----------



## rachmaninovian (Sep 4, 2008)

actually 3 in 1 is pretty sweet. I have tried a lot of lubricants and I still return to 3 in 1. the reason is simple: it is not as corrosive as other lubricants. and it works well enough.


----------



## DcF1337 (Sep 4, 2008)

rachmaninovian said:


> actually 3 in 1 is pretty sweet. I have tried a lot of lubricants and I still return to 3 in 1. the reason is simple: it is not as corrosive as other lubricants. and it works well enough.



Are you serious?! I ran out of Mckenic and took my cube, which was previously lubed with McKenic, and lubed it with 3 in 1, and it sucked! It can't even turn as well.

Edit: Did it suck because I'm not supposed to mix lubes?


----------



## rachmaninovian (Sep 4, 2008)

yes, you should not mix lubes. You shld wash your cubies first with soap and water or just soak it in water for an hour or so before relubbing with another lube.


----------



## callmeshit (Sep 4, 2008)

well i use Waxco silicone spray. and it works well enough...can be bought at any normal ntuc =)


----------



## Neroflux (Sep 4, 2008)

i use some good stuff.


----------



## Winston (Sep 5, 2008)

Neroflux said:


> i use some good stuff.


Which is?


----------



## East-Zat (Jan 7, 2009)

does anyone know where to get SILICONE SPRAY in KOTA KINABALU,SABAH?


----------



## greenfra (Nov 4, 2009)

Home-Fix might sell silicon spray


----------



## evilmephisto (Nov 16, 2010)

harry u are at luck go to woodlands and go to woodlands industrial park e1 blk 25 ng and kaizen marketing and trading search on google for more info i use CRC extreme duty silicone u can get CRC food grade too i think hope it helps


----------



## evilmephisto (Nov 16, 2010)

for my diy i use lubix cube but for store bouught i use crc


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Nov 16, 2010)

Thread is over a year old.


----------

